# Beau on Winterton Beach



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I would add a couple of photos of Beau taken today on Winterton Beach. As some may know she is recovering from meningitis and although still on meds (steroids etc) she only has to have them on Mondays and Thursdays until the first week of August. She is doing really well and so we are back to training especially recall which is non existent though she did really well today with the bribe of her beloved tennis ball 










Having a rest after and hours play


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely! So glad she is so much better. And great to see Winterton beach again. We were there for a holiday in May and there's such a wide expanse of beach to run on, mostly with just us on it!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful Beau. She looks really happy, so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beau is gorgeous and there's nothing better than being on a beach with a dog. Good to hear that she is recovering well. x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

she is beautiful, looks so relaxed. Wow, another case of meningitis  but so great to hear she is recovering  keep it up, beautiful Beau!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photos of Beau, so glad to see her up and playing about.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just lovely - happy times all round x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beau blends in with the sand ... what a beauty  

Hope you are ok Ali .. been a tough time with all this worry about Beau .. sending you a hug


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Beau blends in with the sand ... what a beauty
> 
> Hope you are ok Ali .. been a tough time with all this worry about Beau .. sending you a hug


Thanks JoJo - Clare (Obi) said the same about her being the same colour  

We are ok thank you and hope you are too - it has been tough but hopefully we are out of the woods and are very lucky that we have a great vet who caught her illness very early on. Only a few more weeks and she will be off the meds so we can get back to normal (if there is such a thing with a bouncy poo). Thank you again for your concern :hug: x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments - Beau is doing really well and being extra naughty - think she is making up for the time she has been ill (rolling in poo and weeing on my bed for starters and that was just last night)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Beau - tiful - that's for sure!! It's great she is now doing so well. I'm sure you will get her recall under control in no time and if you do can I send Betty to you to work your magic because she certainly has selective deafness at the moment!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Beau - tiful - that's for sure!! It's great she is now doing so well. I'm sure you will get her recall under control in no time and if you do can I send Betty to you to work your magic because she certainly has selective deafness at the moment!!


Thanks Colin and Betty is welcome anytime though I have a feeling they will just encourage each other to be extra naughty if that is possible  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Beau is truly beautiful, LOVE her coat. What lovely photos


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Mairi - her coat takes a lot of looking after but well worth it as everyone says how lovely it is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I meant to say well done on being able to maintain her coat at that length .. Gives me some hope!!! X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sure you will be fine Mairi - trick is little and often  I keep a grooming bag next to where I sit on the sofa and whilst stroking her as she likes to lay next to me I brush out any matts etc. I have been bathing her in Pet Head but ran out at the weekend so ended up using Tropiclean and I hate to say it as always been a big Pet Head fan but her coat is far silkier and less matted with this and doesn't look so "woolly" plus a lot cheaper as only had to use the one as opposed to two of the Pet Head. Good luck with the grooming


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thanks for the tip Ali .. I too have been using the Pet Head combo but will definitely try the Tropiclean too. Molly's head always has a 'wooly' appearance ... Will see if any different with a change of shampoo.. Thanks very much xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh thanks for the tip Ali .. I too have been using the Pet Head combo but will definitely try the Tropiclean too. Molly's head always has a 'wooly' appearance ... Will see if any different with a change of shampoo.. Thanks very much xx



You are very welcome. Beau's whole body started to get a woolly look (more sheep than poo) and I put it down to the steroids as can affect their coats but after the Tropiclean her coat is beautiful and silky. Anything is worth a try when it comes to grooming. Good luck with the shampoo and grooming and I am sure you will be great  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> You are very welcome. Beau's whole body started to get a woolly look (more sheep than poo) and I put it down to the steroids as can affect their coats but after the Tropiclean her coat is beautiful and silky. Anything is worth a try when it comes to grooming. Good luck with the shampoo and grooming and I am sure you will be great  x


Thank you for the vote of confidence!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Ali she looks as lovely as ever........what a relief to be playing in the sand :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Karen - now she is on steroids for only two days a week we definitely have our bouncy (mostly naughty) Poo back which is lovely and the beach day was to improve on the non existent recall which went very well  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So so pleased that you and Madeleine have your bouncy,mostly naughty Poo in your lives,good luck with recall, but I'm sure she won't be going too far xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah beautiful Beau....the next time I see her 'matching the sand' it will hopefully be in person. Looking forward to our long awaited beach walk in August with two Poos off the steroids (fingers crossed)!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> ah beautiful Beau....the next time I see her 'matching the sand' it will hopefully be in person. Looking forward to our long awaited beach walk in August with two Poos off the steroids (fingers crossed)!!


Thanks Clare and I can't wait - at least if we can't see Beau in the sand we will be able to see Obi! I think our Poos deserve a break now so definitely no steroids when we meet (touch wood - not that I am superstitious or anything... touch wood again ) Have a brilliant holiday  x


----------

